# would you ever trade spree to atlanta



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

for big dog and nazr? Robinson has a shorter contract and is a true SF. hawks want spree cause he can handle the ball well and shoot 3's


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'd do it for Glenn Robinson straight up, forget Nazr.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

If Big Dog Has Less than 3 years left I'd DO It


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

big dog has 2 years left


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I would never do it, unless they were willing to take eisley and anderson, which would never happen.

Robinson is a terrible defender. Although I'd rather have him than Van Horn. But keeping Spree sounds better to me.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

The Knicks aren't The Knicks of old when it comes to defense, at this point the knicks are rebuilding while still being competitve. They get more offense & size from Big Dog...Play zone I don't care...It doesn't even put us in a contract bine. I'd Still love to have Odom!!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would HAVE to get Nazr. Im not a big fan of the selfish Big Dog.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

doesnt big dog make more money than spree?


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

This trade would help the Knicks. Spree's not a small forward. Robinson is. It would give the Knicks more offense. The defense would suffer, but the Knicks need to shake some things up and take a chance. Like they did w/ the draft this year. Throw in Nazr and you have another big body w/ potential. Good trade. To bad were probably never gonna see it.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

i wudent rule that trade out if u hear his coming up because i remember this time a couple years ago , there was talk of spree for grob and earvin johnson. i'd take grob because he is a real scoring sfand has a better shot than spree (though not as good D). As someone said earlier, i would send one of our pg's to clear room and forget nazr........good trade


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBiGjImMy</b>!
> As someone said earlier, i would send one of our pg's to clear room and forget nazr........good trade


Nazr can Ball...I've looked at Sportscenter Plenty of times & seen 18 & 10 or something along these Lines. He's 6'10", a legitamit size for an eastern conference Center.

I'd Entertain SPree & Williams for Big Dog & Nazr, I'm NOt really High on Nesterovic, 6.5 boards a game & Yu Over 7 ft tall...Use the Now 4.9 exception on SOmeone Else. Maybe LA Will Let Odom Go...Sign Him To A 1 year deal & See what Happens, either way he's gone after this season.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> for big dog and nazr? Robinson has a shorter contract and is a true SF. hawks want spree cause he can handle the ball well and shoot 3's



Trade ya for Shareef.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i want reef


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

HOw Many Years DOes Reef Have Left?


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

dont know sorry


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He has one year left.


If you don't feel like parting ways with Reef you can give us Ratliff.


----------

